# Tired of BBC and Sky news, well try this.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A far more interesting source of news.. http://newsarse.com/ ...

Best read I have had in ages...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

better than the real thing :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks! I have added this to my favourites.

You should also try (if you haven't before) this news satire site:

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/

Enjoy ..

SD


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> Thanks! I have added this to my favourites.
> 
> You should also try (if you haven't before) this news satire site:
> 
> ...


well I was going to put that up, but having done so a couple of times before - people might think I've got an interest :roll: :lol:


----------

